# How to properly flash new penetration on torch roof



## Kory Beam (Nov 15, 2014)

Hmm... after some further google-digging, it looks like this is certainly a job for a pro roofer with much experience in torch down roofing. I suspected that a patch would need to be torched.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Since there must be enough space around the chimney pipe and flashing, I think modified roofing flashing compound should be enough. I am guessing there's not much difference between the adhesives. Then use eternabond tape outside. Check the tape website or ask the customer service for heat resistance. If the flue is for wood stove, you may want to recheck your fire blocking or spacing. Don't know much about it, just that wood fire and appliance venting have different temps.


----------



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

Honestly, Call a professional low slope roofer who works with *Modified Bitumen* roofing. Not ALL do. Many just work with single ply roofing (EPDM, TPO, PVC) 
You are correct, that flashing is for Shingle roofs. 

I've attached a detail that I recommend be done. This not specific to your situation and will need to be modified for the size pipe you will be bringing through the roof. 

It may seem like overkill, however if this a chimney or Hot penetration, the pipe should be isolated from the roofing membrane. 

A curb is the the proper way to bring a penetration of this type through Modified Bitumen roof. If this was a simple vent stack you wouldn't need a curb.


----------



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

Another alternative is the tall cone option. 

The hot pipe is still isolated from the roof membrane.


----------

